# "They're not Flex, They're "our" drivers..."



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hmmm... So I was at the warehouse around 5pm and there were whole bunch of cars loading up. So I asked one of the chicks (never seen her before) behind where the blue vests normally work, "Was there a whole bunch of 5pm blocks tonight?" Then she replied by saying, "They're not Flex, They're our drivers." 

I asked again, "You mean Amazon?" She answered, "Yes." 

Seemed like they were using their own cars just like Flex drivers. Who are these "Amazon" drivers? Are they new?


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

Scoobeez?


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

I thought Scoobies were white vans? These were regular cars.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Scoobeez use their own cars and are paid a lower hourly, but are employees afaik.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Poolepit said:


> Scoobeez use their own cars and are paid a lower hourly, but are employees afaik.


So why even have a Flex program? Amazon can just use them all day and pay them less, no? Makes no sense.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Well at out WH they get closer more organized routes and flex fills in for the rest. For instance farther routes with less clustered stops outside of city. Could be different other places.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> Scoobeez use their own cars and are paid a lower hourly, but are employees afaik.


They are W-2 and are paid $18 hr here in california.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Post office was unloading a BUNCH of low mileage cargo vans recently . . .


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

iyengar said:


> They are W-2 and are paid $18 hr here in california.


So they make the same as flex? Pretty sure they keep tips also? Always thought they made less than $18/h?


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

If they are actual w2 employees, they likely don't get to go home early like flex. And if it's like any other transportation outfit, the more you do. The more your given to do.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> So they make the same as flex? Pretty sure they keep tips also? Always thought they made less than $18/h?


18hr with No tips and only 6 hr per day


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

Yep, seen it before often times late at night around 7 8ish.


----------

